# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  ανιχνευτες μεταλλων !

## tciko13

Γειά σε όλους ! ειμαι νεος στο forum, και θα ηθελα μια βοηθεια σχετικα  με τους ανιχνευτες μεταλλων ! καταρχην θα ηθελα να διευκρινησω πως   ειμαι αρχαριος για αυτο το θεμα . Θελω να αποκτισω εναν ανιχνευτη  μεταλλων . ποιον θα μου προτινατε ?    ευχαριστω εκ των  προτερων

----------


## ts0gl1s

Η δική μου άποψη είναι ότι οι ανιχνευτές χειρός μεν κάνουν δουλεία αλλά δεν είναι αξιόπιστοι τα μηχανήματα που κάνουν δουλεία  είναι αρκετά ακριβά αλλά έχουν και αποτέλεσμα ψάξε για μηχανήματα μοριακών συχνοτήτων 


http://www.kostaskarathanasis.gr/index.html

----------


## junior

Οι ανιχνευτες εχουν κατηγοριες , εξαρταται για τη δουλεια το θες .Υπαρχουν και σχεδια στο διαδυκτιο που μπορεις να φτιαξεις μονος σου . Αρχικα διαβασε πολυ σε φορουμ εξειδικευμενα σε αυτα τα θεματα και ψαξτο πολυ πριν καταληξεις στην αγορα καποιου .Δες επισης και για την νομιμη χρηση αυτων .

----------


## kostas30

http://www.psaxtiria.net/forum/index.php

http://www.coinsmania.gr/cms/

μπορεις να βρεις απο 150 ευρω εως πολλες χιλιαδες ευρω εξαρταται τι θες να κανεις  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## classic

Πρεπει να απαντησεις πρωτα στις παρακατω ερωτησεις...
1. Τι ειδος αντικειμενου θελεις να βρεις
2. Περιπου μεγεθος
3. Μεγιστο βαθος για το συγκεκριμενο μεγεθος
4. Ειδος εδαφους (βραχωδες .. λασπερο... παραλια κλπ).
5. Υπαρξη κεραμεικων η οχι στο συγκεκριμενο χωρο
6. Υπαρξη πυκνης βλαστισης(πχ πουρναρια) στον υπο ερευνα χωρο.
7. Ποσα χρηματα εισαι διατειθεμενος να δωσεις.
Απαντας σε αυτα και μετα εχεις την απαντηση σου :Smile:

----------


## tciko13

ευχαριστω καταρχην ολους για τις απαντησεις  σας ...  φιλε classic ...  δεν ψαχνω κατι συγκεκριμενο ... οτιδηποτε του στυλ μεταλλο  απροσδιοριστου μεγεθους . για βαθος περιπου μισο μετρο γιατι δεν  ειμαι και πολυ του σκαψιματος  :Biggrin:  !!!  το εδαφος ημιορεινο ,  ουτε κεραμικα ουτε πετρες . οσο για τα χρηματα   μεχρι  500  ευρω .

----------


## tciko13

φιλε ts0gl1s ευχαριστω πολυ για την αμμεση απαντηση σου .  η αληθεια ειναι πως δεν εχω ακουστα για τα μηχανήματα μοριακών συχνοτήτων . μπορεις αν θελεις να μου πεις καποια παραπανω πραγματα ....  ή αν θελεις να μου προτινεις καποιο .

----------


## Σ-ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

για σου φυλε , το καλητερο για εμενα ειναι να βρης καπιον που εχει ενα μηχανημα οσο και απλο να ειναι και να δης την λιτουργια του αν σου τεριαζη σε αυτο που ψαχνης γιατι ολα του εμποριου ειναι να βρησκης μονο πετρες  στο λεο εκπηρας απο τα πιο φτηνα μεχρι και πολι ακρηβα

----------


## classic

> ευχαριστω καταρχην ολους για τις απαντησεις σας ... φιλε classic ... δεν ψαχνω κατι συγκεκριμενο ... οτιδηποτε του στυλ μεταλλο απροσδιοριστου μεγεθους . για βαθος περιπου μισο μετρο γιατι δεν ειμαι και πολυ του σκαψιματος  !!! το εδαφος ημιορεινο , ουτε κεραμικα ουτε πετρες . οσο για τα χρηματα μεχρι 500 ευρω .



Αν και δεν προσδιορισες καλα θα πω οτι ..
κερμα στο χωμα στο μισο μετρο δεν υπαρχει μηχανακι που να το πιανει.
Εφοσον η βλαστηση σου επιτρεπει τη χρηση δισκου ψαξε για ενα μηχανακι τυπου VLF και οχι παλμικο, προκειμενου να εχεις και καποιο διαχωρισμο μεταλλων. Θα σου προτεινα να εψαχνες στο ebay για καποιο μεταχειρισμενο μοντελο. Εγκυκλοπαιδικα θα αναφερω το XLT της Whites

----------


## classic

> για σου φυλε , το καλητερο για εμενα ειναι να βρης καπιον που εχει ενα μηχανημα οσο και απλο να ειναι και να δης την λιτουργια του αν σου τεριαζη σε αυτο που ψαχνης γιατι ολα του εμποριου ειναι να βρησκης μονο πετρες στο λεο εκπηρας απο τα πιο φτηνα μεχρι και πολι ακρηβα



Δεν θα συμφωνουσα...
Τα "μοριακα" ανηκουν στην κατηγορια των ραβδοσκοπικων και θα σε τρελανουν στο τζαμπα σκαψιμο λογω σκουριων και πετρωματων. Προσωπικα εχω μεγαλη γκαμα μηχανηματων και εχω σαφη αποψη απο μοριακα ραβδοσκοπικα ιοντικα ηλεκτροστατικα μαγνητομετρα VLFικα παλμικα 2Box BFO κλπ.
Φιλικα

----------


## jimnaf

Κώστα να ξέρεις  ότι απαγορεύετε η χρήση τους  :Wink:

----------


## Σ-ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

και εγω με πλαγιο τροπο του ειπα οτι αδηκος κοπος ειναι αλα για να του περασει ας βρη καπιο να δοκημαση και να μην χαλαει τσαμπα λεφτα

----------


## mike_gr

> Κώστα να ξέρεις ότι απαγορεύετε η χρήση τους



+1
και κανενα δεν ανιχνευει αυτο που ψαχνεις,
παρα μονο μεταλλα,
οπως τα αποστατικα πεφτουν σε πετρωματα κτλ,
γι'αυτο προσοχη σε επικειμενη αγορα διοτι δεν ειναι και φθηνα ολα αυτα

----------


## moutoulos

Κώστα (tciko13), τα δυο ίδια θέματα, στην ίδια ενότητα, που είχες ανοίξει,
ενσωματώθηκαν σε ένα.

----------


## Phatt

> Κώστα να ξέρεις  ότι απαγορεύετε η χρήση τους



Αν και δεν εχω διαβασει την νομοθεσια, απαγορευεται η χρηση τους σε καθε περιπτωση, η μονο στην χρυσοθηρια;Εχω κανα δυο γνωστους που ψαχνουν για ψιλα στης παραλιες τα καλοκαιρια και ποτε δεν ειχαν προβλημα...Βεβαια μπορει απλα να ηταν τυχεροι και να μην τους καρφωσε κανεις...

----------


## classic

> Αν και δεν εχω διαβασει την νομοθεσια, απαγορευεται η χρηση τους σε καθε περιπτωση, η μονο στην χρυσοθηρια;Εχω κανα δυο γνωστους που ψαχνουν για ψιλα στης παραλιες τα καλοκαιρια και ποτε δεν ειχαν προβλημα...Βεβαια μπορει απλα να ηταν τυχεροι και να μην τους καρφωσε κανεις...



Επιτρεπεται η κατοχη τους εφοσον τα δηλωσεις στην Εφορια Αρχαιοτητων αλλα απαγορευεται η ερευνα σε οποιοδηποτε μερος της Ελλαδας ανευ Αδειας.

----------


## KOKAR

πια ειναι η πιθανότητα να βρεις αρχαία σε μια πολυσύχναστη παραλία ???
μάλλον καμία ! 
και ο τύπος που ψάχνει κέρματα , μάλλον για απολεσθέντα
αντικείμενα από τους λουόμενους ψάχνει....

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Αγαπητε φιλε (και φιλοι)
Κι εγω καποια στιγμη ηθελα να ψαξω για ψιλα και για κανενα χαμενο κοσμημα σε παραλιες.
Ομως, απ οτι ειδα σε διαφορα βιντεο με τετοια μηχανηματα, το να ψαξεις, απαιτει 
*ΓΕΡΗ ΜΕΣΗ* (καθε 10 μετρα σκυβεις και ψιλοσκαβεις την αμμο) 
*ΧΡΟΝΟ* (καθε μερα ή καλλιτερα νυχτα - πρεπει να γυρνας τις παραλιες)
*ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ* (μονο αν ζητησεις αδεια και μονο αν στην δωσουν και σιγουρα δεν δινουν αδειες για την παραλια)
*ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΟ* (αν δεις τις τιμες των καλων μηχανηματων ... πρεπει να "πεταξεις" πανω απο 400 ευρω για μια τετοια συσκευη)

και το συμπερασμα μου μα και η συμβουλη μου ειναι.

ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΣ ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ....
*ΒΡΗΤΕ ΜΙΑ part time εργασια*. 
Ετσι, Θα εχετε κερδος απο 300 εως 500 ευρω καθε μηνα. Τα οποια θα ειναι σιγουρα και πολυ καλλιτερα απο τα πιθανα σεντς που θα βρειτε σε μια παραλια.
Οσο για το παραμυθι (ή το ονειρο) του να βρεις εναν θησαυρο .... ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕ ΛΑΧΕΙΟ ... (περισσοτερες πθανοτητες εχεις να κερδισεις)

ΥΓ
ΔΗΛΩΣΗ ΦΙΛΟΥ ΧΡΥΣΟΘΗΡΑ
" οι μονοι που βγαζουν ευρω απο αυτην την δραστηριοτητα ειναι οι εμποροι μηχανηματων & οι τυποι που πουλανε και καλα χαρτες με θησαυρους ... κλπ)

----------


## mike_gr

Και μονο ο κασμας λεει την αληθεια :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## classic

> Αγαπητε φιλε (και φιλοι)
> Κι εγω καποια στιγμη ηθελα να ψαξω για ψιλα και για κανενα χαμενο κοσμημα σε παραλιες.
> Ομως, απ οτι ειδα σε διαφορα βιντεο με τετοια μηχανηματα, το να ψαξεις, απαιτει 
> *ΓΕΡΗ ΜΕΣΗ* (καθε 10 μετρα σκυβεις και ψιλοσκαβεις την αμμο) 
> *ΧΡΟΝΟ* (καθε μερα ή καλλιτερα νυχτα - πρεπει να γυρνας τις παραλιες)
> *ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ* (μονο αν ζητησεις αδεια και μονο αν στην δωσουν και σιγουρα δεν δινουν αδειες για την παραλια)
> *ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΟ* (αν δεις τις τιμες των καλων μηχανηματων ... πρεπει να "πεταξεις" πανω απο 400 ευρω για μια τετοια συσκευη)
> 
> και το συμπερασμα μου μα και η συμβουλη μου ειναι.
> ...



Μπορει να εχεις δικιο σε πολλα ομως η ενσταση μου ειναι στο οτι δεν πρεπει να κανουμε μονο οτι θα μας αφησει χρηματα. Βλεπεις υπαρχουν και τα χομπυ οπου εκει ακουμπαμε το υστερημα μας για την αγαλιαση της ψυχης μας.............
Ενα απο αυτα ειναι και το κυνηγι χαμενων θησαυρων αν και παρανομο το ρημαδι.....

----------


## classic

> πια ειναι η πιθανότητα να βρεις αρχαία σε μια πολυσύχναστη παραλία ???
> μάλλον καμία ! 
> και ο τύπος που ψάχνει κέρματα , μάλλον για απολεσθέντα
> αντικείμενα από τους λουόμενους ψάχνει....



Μαλλον ξεχασες οτι βρισκομαστε στην Ελλαδα :Cursing:

----------


## Phatt

Γιωργο εγω μαζι σου ειμαι, και μενα μου αρεσει να βρισκω αντικειμενα στο χωμα, οχι μονο θησαυρους.Επειδη εχω δουλεψει σε περιοχες που ηταν πεδια μαχων, εχει πληθωρα ενδιαφεροντων αντικειμενων γενικα, εκτος απο χρυσο...Μακαρι να μπορουσαμε να ειχαμε ενα μηχανακι και να οργωναμε τα βουνα χωρις να φοβομαστε τιποτα...

----------


## KOKAR

> Μαλλον ξεχασες οτι βρισκομαστε στην Ελλαδα



για να καταλάβω, εννοείς οτι σε πολυσύχναστη παραλία μπορείς να βρεις αρχαία ?

----------


## classic

> για να καταλάβω, εννοείς οτι σε πολυσύχναστη παραλία μπορείς να βρεις αρχαία ?



Ολο στραβα το παιρνεις. Εννοω οτι δεν θα βρεις αρχαια, ομως αυτο να το εξηγησεις στις υπευθυνες υπηρεσιες (Αρχαιολογια... Εισαγγελια κλπ) :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## classic

> Γιωργο εγω μαζι σου ειμαι, και μενα μου αρεσει να βρισκω αντικειμενα στο χωμα, οχι μονο θησαυρους.Επειδη εχω δουλεψει σε περιοχες που ηταν πεδια μαχων, εχει πληθωρα ενδιαφεροντων αντικειμενων γενικα, εκτος απο χρυσο...Μακαρι να μπορουσαμε να ειχαμε ενα μηχανακι και να οργωναμε τα βουνα χωρις να φοβομαστε τιποτα...



Ενα τελαρο και αστους να κουρευονται :Tongue2:

----------


## georgees

φιλε classic.
μιας και προτεινεις τελαρο .
ποιο κατα τη γνωμησου ειναι το καλυτερο? :Crying:

----------


## classic

> φιλε classic.
> μιας και προτεινεις τελαρο .
> ποιο κατα τη γνωμησου ειναι το καλυτερο?



Xexexexe καλως το παλικαρι!!!
Whites TDI και Minelab αλλα να κανεις εσυ το τελαρο. Αλλιως πηγαινε στο Lorens

----------


## g.gianatos

> Γειά σε όλους ! ειμαι νεος στο forum, και θα ηθελα μια βοηθεια σχετικα  με τους ανιχνευτες μεταλλων ! καταρχην θα ηθελα να διευκρινησω πως   ειμαι αρχαριος για αυτο το θεμα . Θελω να αποκτισω εναν ανιχνευτη  μεταλλων . ποιον θα μου προτινατε ?    ευχαριστω εκ των  προτερων



 *Aνιχνευτές    χρυσού  ενοικιάσεις   από  10 € την  ημέρα* 
*GARRETT , FISHER- COMPASS,MINELAB, MAKRO ,TEKNETICS,HUNTER PRO,MPX DIGITAL,VIKING,C.SCOPE,XP GOLD, SURFER PRO*
  Ενοικιάζουμε  εξελιγμένους   ανιχνευτές χρυσού   με πλήρη αναβάθμιση  για μεγάλο βάθος   και με διαχωρισμό  μετάλλων.   Σε όλους τους ανιχνευτές  μας δίνουμε εγγύηση επιστροφή χρημάτων ενοικίασης  στην περίπτωση που δεν μείνετε ευχαριστημένοι από την απόδοση τους     . Επικοινωνήστε μαζί μας τώρα να σας ενημερώσουμε ποιος ανιχνευτής ταιριάζει στην έρευνα σας  . Αποστολή σε όλη την Ελλάδα & Κύπρο  με courier  με διακριτική συσκευασία 
  Whats up : 6974115407 F2G: 6906836170 CU : 6956615312  
  Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες 
https://sites.google.com/site/enikiaseisanixneuton

----------


## NIKTRALYS

> *Aνιχνευτές    χρυσού  ενοικιάσεις   από  10 € την  ημέρα* 
> *GARRETT , FISHER- COMPASS,MINELAB, MAKRO ,TEKNETICS,HUNTER PRO,MPX DIGITAL,VIKING,C.SCOPE,XP GOLD, SURFER PRO*
>   Ενοικιάζουμε  εξελιγμένους   ανιχνευτές χρυσού   με πλήρη αναβάθμιση  για μεγάλο βάθος   και με διαχωρισμό  μετάλλων.   Σε όλους τους ανιχνευτές  μας δίνουμε εγγύηση επιστροφή χρημάτων ενοικίασης  στην περίπτωση που δεν μείνετε ευχαριστημένοι από την απόδοση τους     . Επικοινωνήστε μαζί μας τώρα να σας ενημερώσουμε ποιος ανιχνευτής ταιριάζει στην έρευνα σας  . Αποστολή σε όλη την Ελλάδα & Κύπρο  με courier  με διακριτική συσκευασία 
>   Whats up : 6974115407 F2G: 6906836170 CU : 6956615312  
>   Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες 
> https://sites.google.com/site/enikiaseisanixneuton



Αναλογα την δουλεια που τον θελεις ,πρεπει να παρεις και αλλο μοντελο.Καθορισε βαθος ανιχνευσης ,μεγεθος αντικειμενου,ειδος μεταλλου.

----------


## SRF

> *Aνιχνευτές    χρυσού  ενοικιάσεις   από  10  την  ημέρα* 
> *GARRETT , FISHER- COMPASS,MINELAB, MAKRO ,TEKNETICS,HUNTER PRO,MPX DIGITAL,VIKING,C.SCOPE,XP GOLD, SURFER PRO*
>   Ενοικιάζουμε  εξελιγμένους   ανιχνευτές χρυσού   με πλήρη αναβάθμιση  για μεγάλο βάθος   και με διαχωρισμό  μετάλλων.   Σε όλους τους ανιχνευτές  μας δίνουμε εγγύηση επιστροφή χρημάτων ενοικίασης  στην περίπτωση που δεν μείνετε ευχαριστημένοι από την απόδοση τους     .* Επικοινωνήστε μαζί μας τώρα να σας ενημερώσουμε* ποιος ανιχνευτής ταιριάζει στην έρευνα σας  . Αποστολή σε όλη την Ελλάδα & Κύπρο  με courier  με διακριτική συσκευασία 
>   Whats up : 6974115407 F2G: 6906836170 CU : 6956615312  
>   Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες 
> https://sites.google.com/site/enikiaseisanixneuton



Απάντηση σε ένα μήνυμα 2 ετών, με "επικονωνήστε μαζί μας" μάλλον με άμεση διαφήμηση μοιάζει παρά απάντηση ουσίας!!!

----------


## katmadas

Οχι με τιποτα......
Δεν πιστευω σε τετοια εγω....
Ο ανθρωπος θελει να βοηθησει....

----------


## georgees

θελει να βοηθησει ?αδυνατον ετσι να βοηθηθει καποιος.

----------

katmadas (11-05-12)

----------


## NIKTRALYS

> Ενα τελαρο και αστους να κουρευονται



 Αν ο classic ειναι ο Γιωργος ο G ,πανω στο θεμα ανιχνευτες οτι λεει ειναι θεωρημα.

----------


## georgees

ο Γιωργος δεν εχει σχεση με τις ενοικιασεις!

και εγω δεν εχω κανενα λογο να χαλασω την επιχειρηση του ανθρωπου!

η αληθεια ειναι πικρη ομως.

τοσα χρονια εχουμε φαει τα μουτραμας με ανιχνευτες μεταλλων σαν αυτους που νοικιαζει .
τα πιο πολλα  ειναι κομμενα με καθολου επιδωσεις!

τα μηχανηματα που ερχονται Ελλαδα ειναι κομμενα επιτηδες για ευνοητους λογους.

ειδικα οτι εχει σχεση με VLF δεν παει βαθος με τιποτα.
μονο κανενα νομισματακι και αν στην επιφανεια.

εχουν συγκριθει σε τεστ μηχανηματα που ηρθαν απο αμερικη με ευρωπαικα και τα ευρωπαικα δεν φτουρανε μια σε γνωστες μαρκες.

δεν ξερω αν ο ανθρωπος αυτος με τα εργαλεια  αυτα εχει βρει τροπο να ανοιγει το λογισμικο και να εχει καλυτερα προγραμματα .
αμφιβαλω ομως να μπορει να αλλαξει  σημαντικες ρυθμισεις σε προγραμματα εταιριων για να παρει το εκατο τα εκατο απο τις επιδωσεις 
των ανιχνευτων.

αυτο λεει αλλα δεν γνωριζουμε αν ισχυει.
<<_Ενοικιάζουμε εξελιγμένους ανιχνευτές χρυσού_ _με πλήρη αναβάθμιση_ _για μεγάλο βάθος και με διαχωρισμό μετάλλων.>>

αν αυτο κανει τοτε σιγουρα εχει σπασει τα κατεστημενα των γνωστων πωλητων που εν-γνωση 
η επειδη δεν εχουν την<< γνωση να επεμβουν σε βασικες παραμετρους >>  πουλανε κομμενα μηχανηματα._

----------


## Phatt

Εγω οπως εχω ξαναπει, λογω της εργασιας μου χρησιμοποιω τετοια μηχανηματα καθημερινα για 10 χρονια τωρα.Οι τυποι που χρησιμοποιω ειναι συγκεκριμενοι δυο, δεν εχω εμπειριες με πολλα μηχανηματα.

Αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω καταρχας ειναι το εξης, αναφερεις αμεσως πιο πανω Γιωργο οτι τα μηχανακια ερχονται "κομμενα" δηλαδη απ'οτι καταλαβα εννοεις οτι η ισχυ τους ειναι περιορισμενη.Αυτο γινεται επισημα, η γινεται κατω απο το τραπεζι;Και ποιος το ζητησε;Και συνεχιζω γιατι εγω ειμαι ασχετος με την θησαυροθηρια και σαν ασχετος εχω καποιες ισως παιδικες αποριες.
Πιστευεις οτι το ελληνικο κρατος, μυστικα και χωρις να αναφερεται πουθενα επισημα, εχει καταφερει να επικοινωνησει με ολες(η με καποιες) εταιριες που παραγουν τετοια μηχανακια, τους επεισε με καποιο τροπο να στελνουν τα μηχανακια στην Ελλαδα με μειωμενη ισχυ, σαν μετρο για να παταξει την αρχαιοκαπηλια;Και με ποιον τροπο καταφερε να ερθει σε συννενοηση με τοσες εταιριες, ποσο μαλλον μυστικα;Και με ποιο κινητρο οι εταιριες αυτες να ακολουθησουν αυτην την οδηγια-απαιτηση;Νομιζεις οτι θα καθοταν ποτε κανενας κρατικος φορεας να ασχοληθει να κανει κατι τετοιο; Μου φαινεται μαλλον απιθανο.Εδω τεμπελιαζουν για τα βασικα...

Τελειωνωντας να πω οτι και μενα μου αρεσει πολυ το κυνηγι του χαμενου θησαυρου αλλα η ισχυουσα νομοθεσια το καθιστα αδυνατο για μενα, ειναι μεγαλο ρισκο αν κατι παει στραβα να χασω την δουλεια μου.Ο νομος αυτος ειναι μεγαλο λαθος, γιατι απλα επειδη βαριουνται να βρουν ενα ολοκληρωμενο νομοθετικο πλαισιο που να χειριζεται την κατασταση πιο σωστα δινοντας καποιες ευελικτες ελευθεριες, εχουν απαγορεψει τα μηχανηματα δια παντος.Αυτο υποθαλπτει μια αλλη λανθασμενη κατασταση, παρουσιαζοντας τους ανθρωπους που εχουν το μικροβιο της θησαυροθηριας ως ριψοκινδυνους, συμμοριτες, και δε ξερω και γω τι αλλο.Επισης επιτρεπει να δημιουργηθει ενας υποκοσμος μυστηριου, με πληροφοριες, με γνησιους και πλαστους χαρτες, με "περιπτωσεις", με 1002 βλακειες που δινουν προσφορο εδαφος σε πονηρους να πλουτισουν απο ανθρωπους που θελουν να κανουν το (δυστηχως παρανομο) χομπυ τους...

----------


## georgees

αν ειναι ετσι οπως τα λες τοτε γιατι δυο συγκεκριμενα μηχανηματα που συγκριθηκαν με ιδια ακριβως μοντελα του εξωτερικου ειναι κατω απο το μισο σε βαθος και επιδωσεις?

αν θες σου αναφερω σε προσωπικο μυνημα ποια ειναι αυτα.
δεν θελω να ονοματισω εκτος προσωπικου μυνηματος γιατι σιγουρα θα προκαλεσω τριβες .

----------


## Phatt

Γιωργο εγω δεν θελω να ερθω σε προσωπικη αντιπαραθεση ουτε να σε βγαλω ψευτη.Απλα μου φαινεται τραβηγμενο και διατυπωσα καποιες κατα τη γνωμη μου ευλογες ερωτησεις.

----------


## Google

Μερικούς μήνες αργότερα έρχεται η απάντηση... Οι 2 παραπάνω φίλοι μας απήχθησαν από εξωγήινους γιατί επιχείρησαν να βγάλουν στην επιφάνεια το μυστικό αιώνων... Κλειδωμένα μηχανήματα-ανιχνευτές έρχονται στην Ελλάδα για να μην καταφέρουν οι Έλληνες να ανιχνεύσουν τα κοιτάσματα κλανίου στη χώρα. Λιακόπουλος speaking...

Πέρα από την πλάκα και έχοντας η χώρα ριζώσει στην κρίση παρατηρώ πολλά καταστήματα να έχουν ξεφυτρώσει με μεγάλες ταμπέλες που να διαφημίζουν ανιχνευτές μετάλλων και απορώ... αφού απαγορεύεται δια νόμου αυτοί σε ποιους τα πουλάνε και ποιος τους έδωσε την άδεια να το κάνουν??? Μου θυμίζει το νόμο για τα ναρκωτικά που ισχύει σε κάποια χώρα στην Ασία, όπου επιτρέπεται να τα πουλάς αλλά όχι να τα χρησιμοποιείς!

----------

